# Trump International 2016



## Junior (May 3, 2016)




----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2016)

Some fantastic pictures mate.. The Black tee pics from the 14th are great.. :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (May 3, 2016)

Great pics and it looks like the weather was favourable.

Every time I look at pics of the Trump course I cant help thinking that the sea in time will wash some of the course away.


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Great pics and it looks like the weather was favourable.

Every time I look at pics of the Trump course I cant help thinking that the sea in time will wash some of the course away.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that first time i saw the pictures when it opened.

And i Imagine SNH and SEPA hope theres a big spring tide in the near future


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (May 3, 2016)

Fantastic photo's, you guys had a brilliant day for it :thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (May 3, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Fantastic photo's, you guys had a brilliant day for it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well... See how proud and stiffly horizontal the gigantic Saltire next to the clubhouse stands when looking down 18? I'd rather be playing with a big floppy one on display. It was a tad blowy.


----------



## PieMan (May 4, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			I'd rather be playing with a big floppy one on display.
		
Click to expand...

Well next time don't hit is past the red tees and you'll get your wish!!!   

Great pictures though - looks a stunning course.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (May 4, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Well... See how proud and stiffly horizontal the gigantic Saltire next to the clubhouse stands when looking down 18? I'd rather be playing with a big floppy one on display. It was a tad blowy.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, each time I've been there it's been proudly on display. We are all different ... My thinking is that you were very fortunate, good weather/company and on a great course. Sure beats being dead.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 4, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			My thinking is that you were very fortunate, good weather/company and on a great course. Sure beats being dead.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I'm just joshing about the wind, it's a fantastic place made better with great company.


----------



## Qwerty (May 4, 2016)

Great photos Andy, the course looks amazing.
The one with the lads on the tee is a cracker :thup:


----------



## rickg (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Qwerty (May 4, 2016)

...I've Got to say though.. those waves in the distance look a bit small, I'd be a bit Knarked off about that, I like to see big waves when I'm on an elevated tee near the coast.

Also the clock is leaning over to the right, I'm afraid this wouldn't be aesthetically pleasing to my engineers eye..  I hope someone mentioned this in the pro shop!


----------



## rickg (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 4, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Some fantastic pictures mate.. The Black tee pics from the 14th are great.. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, that hole looks just as good as I remember. 

Pure quality.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 4, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			...I've Got to say though.. those waves in the distance look a bit small, I'd be a bit Knarked off about that, I like to see big waves when I'm on an elevated tee near the coast.

Also the clock is leaning over to the right, I'm afraid this wouldn't be aesthetically pleasing to my engineers eye..  I hope someone mentioned this in the pro shop!
		
Click to expand...

peter will send an email about the clock, totally ruined it for all of us.  refunds for all or another 2 free rounds I say


----------



## Qwerty (May 4, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			peter will send an email about the clock, totally ruined it for all of us.  refunds for all or another 2 free rounds I say 

Click to expand...


Good work Glyn, see if they can sort some bigger waves out for the free rounds too


----------



## richart (May 5, 2016)

Good to see that there is no evidence of me in the bunker on the 9th with my trolley.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 6, 2016)

rickg said:



View attachment 19263


View attachment 19264


View attachment 19265


View attachment 19266


View attachment 19267


View attachment 19268


View attachment 19269


View attachment 19270


View attachment 19271


View attachment 19272


View attachment 19273


View attachment 19274

Click to expand...

Ricks own personal notes to self:-

No.2 - The one I six putted.

No.5 - Whose that handsome devil? 

No.10 - Is that wall to keep Mexicans out - better warn Birchy.

:whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 6, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			No.5 - Whose that handsome devil? 


:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

what idiot wears a T shirt and a winter hat? It's either summer or winter. Sort yourself out!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 6, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			what idiot wears a T shirt and a winter hat? It's either summer or winter. Sort yourself out!
		
Click to expand...

I had my Fila Bjorn Borg tank top on as well, yer nugget.

Us slim lads dont have a lot of insulation, yer nar.


----------



## richart (May 10, 2016)

rickg said:



View attachment 19253


View attachment 19254


View attachment 19255


View attachment 19256


View attachment 19257


View attachment 19258


View attachment 19259


View attachment 19260


View attachment 19261


View attachment 19262

Click to expand...

 I assume you deleted all the ones of me. 

Cracking photo that last one. Shame the three knobblers got in the way of the view.


----------



## rickg (May 10, 2016)

richart said:



			I assume you deleted all the ones of me.:whistle(
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, it's the auto face detect feature on my smartphone....


----------



## richart (May 10, 2016)

rickg said:



			Yes mate, it's the auto face detect feature on my smartphone....

Click to expand...

 Shame you can't hide your emails on that phone.


----------



## rickg (May 10, 2016)

richart said:



			Shame you can't hide your emails on that phone.

Click to expand...

I haven't told that story yet to hide your tech incompetence. :temper:


----------



## richart (May 10, 2016)

rickg said:



			I haven't told that story yet to hide your tech incompetence. :temper:
		
Click to expand...

 and I haven't mentioned your email from Saucy Susan to save you embarrassment.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 10, 2016)

richart said:



			and I haven't mentioned your email from Saucy Susan to save you embarrassment.

Click to expand...

You have now!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2016)

richart said:



			I assume you deleted all the ones of me. 

Cracking photo that last one. Shame the three knobblers got in the way of the view. 

Click to expand...

2nd attempt by Richart - Picture no.10, above.

1st attempt, after being shown by Rick what button to press............20 seconds later..........."Rick what do you press again, I've got your e-mails up". :rofl::whoo:


----------



## richart (May 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			2nd attempt by Richart - Picture no.10, above.

1st attempt, after being shown by Rick what button to press............20 seconds later..........."Rick what do you press again, I've got your e-mails up". :rofl::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 I knew you would blab.:angry:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2016)

richart said:



			I knew you would blab.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Come on, I had to share my heartiest laugh of the whole trip.


RickG, gave me a tenner, as well.


----------

